# Ohio fall Crappie



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

In your opinion whats the lake in Ohio to catch monster fall Crappie ?? And go.....


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Mosquito


----------



## ChoppySeas (Aug 8, 2020)

Piedmont has some nice slabs.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Mosquito, hands down!! Wife and I caught over 100 kept 43.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

How come you never hear about monster crappie caught on lake erie? Why dont the biggest lake have the biggest crappie.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> How come you never hear about monster crappie caught on lake erie? Why dont the biggest lake have the biggest crappie.


Ive wondered that myself


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

hailtothethief said:


> How come you never hear about monster crappie caught on lake erie? Why dont the biggest lake have the biggest crappie.


Check out approximately the 10 minute mark and see Russ' catch. You may quickly see that Lake Erie likely does have the biggest crappie. 

https://brushpilefishing.com/2019/12/30/lake-eries-best-kept-secret-s06e01/


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Can i get a gps location for that fish ???


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If I caught it I would be able to give you the GPS location as it would likely be mounted on my wall


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bluegillin' said:


> Check out approximately the 10 minute mark and see Russ' catch. You may quickly see that Lake Erie likely does have the biggest crappie.
> 
> https://brushpilefishing.com/2019/12/30/lake-eries-best-kept-secret-s06e01/ would even be better if there was a limit plus a limit on gills at east harbor! A crappie limit there would only produce more bigger fish!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Never fished East Harbor but just received my new Hobie Outback so may need to make a trip up there from Columbus


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Bluegillin' said:


> Never fished East Harbor but just received my new Hobie Outback so may need to make a trip up there from Columbus


Not saying that east harbor isn't a good place to go, but don't overlook the Portage river and the different marinas up there. I used to get them from my uncles boat dock at turtle creek marina. I know they are in the Sandusky bay also. The problem that I find with lake Erie crappies are that they remind me of morel mushrooms. People are glad to show you what they caught but are reluctant to tell you where. You can get all the info on walleyes perch smallmouths and steelhead but for some reason crappies seem to be a well guarded secret. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Not saying that east harbor isn't a good place to go, but don't overlook the Portage river and the different marinas up there. I used to get them from my uncles boat dock at turtle creek marina. I know they are in the Sandusky bay also. The problem that I find with lake Erie crappies are that they remind me of morel mushrooms. People are glad to show you what they caught but are reluctant to tell you where. You can get all the info on walleyes perch smallmouths and steelhead but for some reason crappies seem to be a well guarded secret. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


Just like morels the time frame to get them is short.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Not saying that east harbor isn't a good place to go, but don't overlook the Portage river and the different marinas up there. I used to get them from my uncles boat dock at turtle creek marina. I know they are in the Sandusky bay also. The problem that I find with lake Erie crappies are that they remind me of morel mushrooms. People are glad to show you what they caught but are reluctant to tell you where. You can get all the info on walleyes perch smallmouths and steelhead but for some reason crappies seem to be a well guarded secret. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


Well it should be way to many people keep way to many big fish plus to many to the frying pan! It takes a lot of gas money to figure them out!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Not saying that east harbor isn't a good place to go, but don't overlook the Portage river and the different marinas up there. I used to get them from my uncles boat dock at turtle creek marina. I know they are in the Sandusky bay also.


Lower parts of the Huron river as well, including the lagoon. I thought that spring crappie below 12" are throwbacks and 16"+ are typical when I was a kid. Don't know about the current quality in that area since I haven't fished it since the 1970s. Aunt had a house in Franklin Flats with a few small boats so access wasn't an issue. White bass moved in once the crappie were done - good times, good fish frys.


----------

